# my boy with his first hybrid striper



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

well i was going to take my son out in the boat but the wind was high--so i opted for the spillway--the water was running high which is good and the small shad had moved in so i was for shure the hybrids would be in--here is a pic of his first hybrid ever


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*hybrid*

Congrats! That smile tells the story.
BB


----------



## 4-Stroke (Aug 21, 2007)

May I ask which lake were you at?


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*lake*

lake of the pines--and u may ask any question except any question about shrimping--dont ask long story



4-Stroke said:


> May I ask which lake were you at?


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

good going dad


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks guys i took my boy today after school no luck but will keep trying


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Way to go! that is a fat sucker  and good eating too


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

its weird i know but i really dont care for fish



richlyn-red said:


> Way to go! that is a fat sucker  and good eating too


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

At least you get out and enjoy catching them with your son.



haparks said:


> its weird i know but i really dont care for fish


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

He won't forget that first one! I'm positive it was a good fight. Good job! 

I see that treble hook. Bait?


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice fish! Congrats


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*bait*

i catch live threadfin shad that i keep alive with my o2 system and also the best bait is the gizzard of the gizzard shad--just so there is no misunderstanding i hate to eat fish but i love to catch them i throw 99% of my fish back



MrG said:


> He won't forget that first one! I'm positive it was a good fight. Good job!
> 
> I see that treble hook. Bait?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great post!


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

I've heard of lake of the pines but never knew where it is located. Can anyone tell me where to find it. I'm more of a saltwater guy, but my brother is a hybrid junky. Maybe I can help him find some. Thanks....


----------



## ETS42 (Oct 27, 2007)

cajunasian said:


> I've heard of lake of the pines but never knew where it is located. Can anyone tell me where to find it. I'm more of a saltwater guy, but my brother is a hybrid junky. Maybe I can help him find some. Thanks....


It's NE of Longview.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

like he said ne longview real close to jefferson tx



ETS42 said:


> It's NE of Longview.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Great job...of getting him hooked!


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

aww I want a little boy to take fishing maybe I can adopt one..then he can grow up and take me fishin when i'm old


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*if*

if u dont have any kiddz then there are alot of kids with out role models--gettum off the streets and on the creeks



CrappieGirl said:


> aww I want a little boy to take fishing maybe I can adopt one..then he can grow up and take me fishin when i'm old


----------

